# Morritt's Tortuga Club



## tomlucy74 (May 19, 2008)

has anyone visited this timeshare recently,  will be going at the end of May.
Head there is construction going on, not sure if it's a new building, or updating the units.  I heard that this timeshare is a little outdated and they are updating the units, have they finished this yet?  How are the grounds, beach, etc.   Thanks!


----------



## lprstn (May 19, 2008)

Check on tripadvisor.com  as I saw some reviews there about this resort.  Also, please report when you get back!


----------



## NTHC (May 19, 2008)

We stayed there in late March...we had 2 one bedroom units....both very outdated, however, it had no affect on our vacation what so ever.  The rest of the resort was lovely and the staff was awesome.

Hope you enjoy,
Cindy


----------



## dalevincent (May 20, 2008)

We own a 2bdrom, ocean front townhouse at Morritt's Tortuga Club.  We spent two weeks there in April.

The construction is complete for now.  No construction activity at all, at this time....although we presume that in the next year or so a new building project will begin.

The resort is in wonderful shape.  We had a great time!


----------



## Floridaski (May 20, 2008)

*They should be done with poolside units*

The poster that stayed in March more then likely stayed in Poolside one bedroom units.  Some of these units had a refurb after the Hurricane, some had only partial refurbs.  

In 2008, Morritts passed another Special Assessment to all Morritt Tortuga owners to pay for the ALL of the pool side units to be brought up to the same level as the other units on the property.  

This is a painful thing - but a good thing, the OP should be able to check into any Morritts unit and feel comfortable he will get a decent unit.  It is not a Hyatt or a Four Seasons - but it will clean, neat and comfortable.  The island is beautiful and the resort is nice, he should be fine!


----------



## lprstn (May 20, 2008)

I am going there next Augest, 09.  Can't wait, hope the units are refurbished by then.


----------



## RMitchell (May 20, 2008)

They're after more money (SA). I guess they know about Bush's welfare check to US citizens. Things should be OK there with the added cash for the financial problems of the "resort".


----------



## Noni (May 20, 2008)

We will be there June 12-21.  We have a penthouse in Seaside and love it, very roomy.  Not to be political, but not everything is our current leader's fault.  I don't think he knows that little old me has a timeshare in the Cayman Islands.


----------



## Htoo0 (May 20, 2008)

I think RMitchell was implying morritts saw that U.S. 'owners' were getting 'free' money thanks to Bush and decided this would be a perfect time for yet another SA in order to grab some of it for himself. Doesn't make it Bush's fault. JMHO of course!


----------



## Floridaski (May 21, 2008)

*Yes I hate SA - but they are needed*

Ok - I may be committing TUG suicide here, but this Special Assessment at Morritts was needed.

We own there and I have paid 2 SA within 5 years.  We really like Grand Cayman and we have debated about selling our weeks due to the high MF and SA. 

Anytime you own something that is within a Homeowners Asocc. you are going to have SA.  When you own a full ownership condo you often have SA, things need done and many times there are not funds to pay for them.  It is the unpleasant part of ownership - paying the bills! 

But, bottom line we like the island and Morritts is still a great resort.  It also rounds out our timeshare holdings since it is RCI traded.  I deposit one week and we use or rent the other week.

I am not a big fan of Morritts management - but they really need the second SA to bring all poolside units up to the same level as the rest of the resort.  The first SA paid to bring the resort back up to open.  Many pool units did not get much more then a fresh coat of paint and few even had the pre-hurricane appliances.  So, it was very much needed and all the units will be where they should be.  I would be very concerned if Morritts let the pool side units go without the much needed refurb.  Trust me I hated paying over $1200 per week in MF, but it had nothing at all to to do with the Political situation in the US.

The SA was announced months ago, we knew it since we prepay our MF in order to snag week 7 for 2009.  We prepay our MF at least one year in advance, so they knew they were going to do this back in late Dec 2007.

Anyway, you will have a great time at Morritts - just be sure to bring lots of your American Pesos.  The American Peso has never gone very far in Grand Cayman and it is not any better now!  

But it is your vacation - so do not worry about - just have fun!


----------



## Htoo0 (May 21, 2008)

Floridaski, perhaps you are unaware there is a new SA which some Grand owners are just now receiving. From what I understand it's for refilling the operating expenses coffers, and was decided very recently. There was no notice on the morritts official site or the unofficial site, just a letter in the mail. Have not heard of the Tortuga side receiving anything yet so it may only apply to Grand owners. Guess time will tell. I too enjoy morritts but I truly wish I didn't own there. (If it was worth anything near what I'm out at this point I would sell it in a heartbeat but that's another story.   )


----------



## Floridaski (May 21, 2008)

*I think the Grand and Morritts are seperate HOA*

I am not entirely clear today how the Grand and ALL the Morttit Tortuga club (includes Seaside) are separated by HOA's. I guess we will find out in December when we get a statement.  We have prepaid our 2009 MF - and we paid a SA along with the MF.  This was for the all the Poolside refurb and I think it was around $289 per week owned at Morritts Tortuga or Morritts Seaside.  We also paid for the SA for the Seaside wood refurb - I used to know how the HOA's were separated, but I have gotten a few years older.  So I am not sure how they are broken out....

I would also sell, but it does actually round out our timeshare portofolio.  I can do II and RCI exchanges, plus we actually like the resort.  Anyway, thanks for the heads up on the SA....


----------



## Htoo0 (May 21, 2008)

All of Tortuga is separate from the Grand HOA. The new SA is (I believe) $680 for a 1 bdrm and $880 for a 2 bdrm. This is for the Grand only and the explanation I read seems it's because the operating funds/reserves are woefully under-funded. The question is being asked about the state of the Tortuga side but has not yet been answered to my knowledge. (Tortuga HOA includes pool, ocean and the new seaside as far as I know.)  Hope this helps. (For those who own at the Grand and don't get their letters, now you know.)


----------



## Floridaski (May 21, 2008)

*Morritts Poolside, Seaside and Morritts Wood Ocean*

Ok, so Morritts Pool, Wood Ocean and New Seaside are all one HOA.  That explains why I have paid 2 SA in the past few years.  

But,the good thing is that all units will be updated and all should be similar in amenities. 

The Grand has always been nice, but it is a few years old now and more then likely needs some work also.  That SA seems a little high, but now that I think about it - that is about what we have paid.  

Thanks for the clarification - so hopefully since we own within the Morritts HOA and not the Morritts Grand HOA, we will not have to pay yet another SA!

We will keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## nerodog (Jul 17, 2008)

*looking for updates on Tortuga..has it all been refurbished ?*

Checking out this resort for refurbishing... lots of mixed reviews... have all the poolside units and others been refurbished ? We are  planning a trip in Nobv 09  and are considering  a week here to add onto another week at the Grand. thanks !


----------



## ralphd (Jul 18, 2008)

There is an on going refurbishment program, but the entire resort has been updated since the hurricane in '04. There is an area fenced off on one part of the oceanfront building area for the new Seaside building, but the beach is over 1000' long and is open.
The beach is cleaned daily by the maintenance crew. The resort is ringed by a barrier reef approx 1/4 of a mile out.
Info available at:
'    http://morritts.17.forumer.com/index.php?sid=4b6a36ee92c449d6ff78ecd3d287c498    '
and 
'   http://www.morritts.com/     '
and
'    http://www.grandcaymantimeshare.com/     '


----------



## Htoo0 (Jul 18, 2008)

Morritts is a pretty large place and wouldn't be surprised if refurbishment can be found on any given week. It's really not ever been a problem. (Although I once had a sofa dropped on the top of my rental car- morritts took care of it with no problems. ) If you're in seaside or Grand there should be elevators although to my memory Grand has only one and I've seen it down for repairs. (It's hard to get some parts on short notice.) Don't know how many elevators at seaside but think it has 5 stories so if there's only one and it should happen to fail the week you're there, it could be a problem. I'm really not trying to be negative but if you're concerned about ease of access you should be aware of what could happen as unlikely as it is. (But what are the chances it would break the week you're there? I would think very slim.) If you're in the wood oceanfront or poolside and you're NOT on the 1st floor, I believe you'll have stairs to deal with which can get tiring if one is not in good condition, particularly if they happen to be on the 3rd floor. Honestly, I love visiting morritts and think most would enjoy their time there.


----------

